# How much should I expect to pay for an RB20det front clip?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

How much should I expect to pay for a low milege, good condition, RB20det front clip? And does anyone know the best place with a good reputation to source an RB20det clip?
Thanks


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.venus-auto.com has a sale for $1200


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

My friend got his Longblock with ECU (Not front clip) from a place in Miami called Japenese Engine Depot, for $975 +Shipping. He found them on Ebay. The shipping was great, and got from Miami to Omaha Nebraska in about 3-4 days. There are two types of rb20det's, red top and silver top. You want the silver top, as it comes with about 30 more hp. There are then 2 types of silver tops, r32 and a31 cefiro. I've heard that the r32 is a little stronger, but both are rated at same hp. You can find an a31 front clip for about 1500. Check on ebay for that as well.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i saw one the other day on a website but i forgot what site :dumbass: it was they wanted i think 1175 and shipping was like $300-$400


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

and you prob wont even find a rb20det red top, espeicially an rb20det from a gts-r... only 800 built.


----------

